# Old 6/25 536888400 help



## TileMan (Mar 12, 2016)

I just picked up an old electric start Craftsman model# 536888400. I put some gas in it and hit the primer a couple times. It wanted to turn over but gas just started steadily leaking out of the carb and primer bulb. Is this old motor worth the effort or easier to just replace? 

Also why is the impeller and blades so small for that sized engine? My old Montgomery Ward had a rather weak 5 hp tecumseh with bigger blades and impeller. I replaced that engine with a Predator from Harbor Freight and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Were was it leaking out of the carb? The bowl? Just replace the gasket they are cheap enough.
The primer bulb might be dry rotted, or a loose line?

I would want to see if/how it runs before I buy a whole new motor?


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

The float needle in the carb is most likely stuck open. Or the float is stuck in the down position because of gunk in the bowl. Pull the fuel bowl and make sure the float and needle are moving freely. 

As for a repower that motor should be fine. It is a modern style overhead motor. At least see how it runs first.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Yeah, I agree with what's been said. It sounds as though ethanol did it's evil deed on the soft parts.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF TileMan. Here are links to the Tecumseh engine service manual and a tutorial on cleaning your non-adjustable carb. You can use your engine model numbers to find a parts list which will tell you what the part number is for your carb. ebay has many cheap Chinese made replacement carbs for less money than some carb re-building kits cost.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehoverheadvalvemanual.pdf

Disassembly, Cleaning and Repair of Tecumseh Series 1 Emission Carb 640084B


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

That looks like a OHV engine instead of a Tecumseh. I've had several Tec's with problematic carbs. If a carb rebuild didn't solve the problem I searched out an adjustable Oregon replacement carb on Ebay that had the same linkage and for the same size engine and swapped them out. It was a good solution for my situations and I assume you can find one for yours if required. You just need to do a diligent search to find the right one.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

HCBPH said:


> That looks like a OHV engine instead of a Tecumseh. .


Looks like an OHSK50- Tecumseh OHV to me. Checking and adjusting the valve clearance would be the next thing on my list, after fixing the leaky carb.


----------

